# Ebay purchase smells smokey



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

I recently purchased a missing piece from a set that I had as a child. When the caboose arrived it smelled a little like it had been smoking cheap cigars for the past 40 years. Not the person to be kicking out something that smells like cigar smoke, since it's happened to me on more than one occasion.

I am looking for any solution that others have had trying to remove or cover the smell, without hurting the caboose.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Athearn-HO-scale-Canadian-National-RR-Cupola-Freight-Caboose-72901-/321085207671?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=TaCMlfXJr60Md%252BjIsvDaA4dtfcw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

spray it down with frebreeze the stuff is awesome & will neturalize any smell without hurting it caboose


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I would suggest careful dissasembly and washing with a real mild dish soap in luke warm water and a really soft toothbrush. Don't use anything abrasive wouldn't want to muck up the finish.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Something that I've been told works well is to put it in a plastic bag with a bunch of crumpled up newspaper for a couple of days. The newspaper soaks up the smell.

FWIW, I would NOT spray it with anything as my first shot out of the gate! I think my next step would be to put in in a bag with an open box of new baking powder for a week and see if that will soak up the smell.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

febreeze with not hurt anything have been using the stuff of years , on model railway cars & my z28 & my couch & more so its safe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mkear said:


> I recently purchased a missing piece from a set that I had as a child. When the caboose arrived it smelled a little like it had been smoking cheap cigars for the past 40 years. Not the person to be kicking out something that smells like cigar smoke, since it's happened to me on more than one occasion.
> 
> I am looking for any solution that others have had trying to remove or cover the smell, without hurting the caboose.
> 
> ...


Sorry TJ I couldn't resist. 

It must have come from my friends house, the cigar lady was getting rid of trains recently. 
I vote for frebreeze. 
( It is not a smoking caboose is it?)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

blackz28 said:


> febreeze with not hurt anything have been using the stuff of years , on model railway cars & my z28 & my couch & more so its safe


At least a sample of one says it's safe.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree with grj, try baking powder.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> At least a sample of*2* says it's safe.


*fixed that for yea *


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

BK R said:


> I agree with grj, try baking powder.



I think you mean Baking Soda !






Both baking soda and baking powder are leavening agents, which means they are added to baked goods before cooking to produce carbon dioxide and cause them to 'rise'. Baking powder contains baking soda, but the two substances are used under different conditions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, *baking soda,* a slip of the finger.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yes, *baking soda,* a slip of the finger.


lol lol


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yes, *baking soda,* a slip of the finger.


( I'm retired, now I work at being a pain in the butt! )




Maybe you have to work at it , *I DON'T !* :laugh:


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

After a good cleaning with fabreeze or similar put it in a plastic bag with the scented sheets that you put in your cloths dryer. Store it this way when not in use. It may take several months for the smell to disapear completely. Don


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

alman said:


> I think you mean Baking Soda !
> View attachment 26080
> Both baking soda and baking powder are leavening agents, which means they are added to baked goods before cooking to produce carbon dioxide and cause them to 'rise'. Baking powder contains baking soda, but the two substances are used under different conditions.


I know nothing about their cooking abilities, all I know is that a saucer of this on the carpeted floor of the cabin of a truck that you have been carting chook poop with all day will not smell when you come to work next morning.


----------

